
McGee Days Two and Three: Steak, Fish, Burgers and Love «  Cooking Issues - wooster
http://cookingissues.wordpress.com/2009/11/13/mcgee-days-two-and-three-steak-fish-burgers-and-love/
======
wooster
One of my favorite posts on one of my favorite cooking blogs. I'm a particular
fan of the computer modeling of the effects of various flip intervals on the
cooking time and doneness of steaks.

